

Ryan Dahl's node.js chat server  - wicknicks
http://nodejs.org:8001/chat.html

======
erik_p
is this the source?

<https://github.com/ry/node_chat>

it's been up for a while as demo/example, or am I confused. Deja Vu post.

------
chrismealy
Thanks! This is cool. I didn't know socket.io was that simple.

~~~
ipd
I like the old school JS in the source, no jquery needed.

~~~
tlrobinson
It's sad that it's considered "old school" because it doesn't use jQuery.

~~~
Apocryphon
I haven't seen any examples of Node paired with jQuery. Do most people just
use vanilla JS with Node?

~~~
erik_p
I think you use what works best for your problem set taking into account your
expertise. I'm using (no demo available yet) nodejs, express, socket.io, and
yQuery together. There's a jQuery wrapper out there for use with node, I
think. jQuery makes my life easier on the display side, but I can see how if I
had real-deal-holyfield javascript chops I'd gravitate to DIY or some slimmer
framework.

------
flitzwald
I guess, this has taken "minimum viable" to the next level.

~~~
ssebro
I think it's more like "minimum visible"

